# EZ wheel brush - crock of sh1te!!



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

well having paid over £20 inc postage for this brush - used it today for the first time

by the time i got to the second wheel it had 'lost' its rubber '***' off the end

so my opinion - American overpriced junk - over here

so i can fix it but thats not the point - even the nasty cheap (£6) Halfords cone brush has its '***' after weeks of use!!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting one these cause they get goor reviews.......mmmmm not sure now 

Bryan

PS recently got the Viglan brushes and I'd rate them highly.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

and i'm not interested in sending it back for a replacement - at the price its unacceptable

i want my money back!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been using mine for ages, and it's the best wheel brush I've used to date

Guess you just got unlucky, can you not superglue it back on?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

RS Adam said:


> I've been using mine for ages, and it's the best wheel brush I've used to date
> 
> Guess you just got unlucky, can you not superglue it back on?


well

a) i can't find it

b) superglue will not work on plastics

c) why should i at the price?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Nick - looks like you got a dodgy one in all honesty. I've heard from loads of detailers who use them day in day out. They wouldn't if they were crap! I use the metal free ones personally. They were £60!


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

i know how to rectify the problem - heat up the wire end and then apply a powdered plastic coating as used on carp fishing leads (Korda etc)

wtf the manufacturer's never thought of this?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Nick - looks like you got a dodgy one in all honesty. I've heard from loads of detailers who use them day in day out. They wouldn't if they were crap! I use the metal free ones personally. They were £60!


maybe Paul - but imo its a design fault?

the powdered plastic coating will never come off - ask the carp lads!


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Not had a problem with my EZ Detail brush, it's been well used over the last month since I've had it, cleaned around a hundred wheels so far.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Robbieben said:


> Not had a problem with my EZ Detail brush, it's been well used over the last month since I've had it, cleaned around a hundred wheels so far.


so - your lucky?

whoop de fecking do - one hundred wheels - i never got to the second


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I have managed to break one, snapped it off right against the handle (small amounts of constant bending appear to have weaked the wire to the point it snapped), 7 months of weekly use on 2 cars, got sent a replacement for £10 inc delivery.

However its still one of the best wheel brushes IMHO, leaps and bounds above the megs version.

I would like some of the metal free brushes but.......


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> so - your lucky?
> 
> whoop de fecking do - one hundred wheels - i never got to the second


nick your very agressive.

It's not our fault your tip fell off mine done the same thing but then i had it for over a year.

Calm down on the agression


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Wozza said:


> I have managed to break one, snapped it off right against the handle (small amounts of constant bending appear to have weaked the wire to the point it snapped), 7 months of weekly use on 2 cars, got sent a replacement for £10 inc delivery.
> 
> However its still one of the best wheel brushes IMHO, leaps and bounds above the megs version.
> 
> I would like some of the metal free brushes but.......


hang on - they charged YOU £10 - that is taking the ****

has the supplier never heard of the Sale of Goods Act????????????????


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> nick your very agressive.
> 
> It's not our fault your tip fell off mine done the same thing but then i had it for over a year.
> 
> Calm down on the agression


i've been in business for over 40 yrs - and i know what customers want/expect

i have a right to be aggrieved at what i consider to be a fundamental design flaw

as for the other poster who was charged £10 to replace defective goods? - tell me who is wrong?

if people do not stand up and make comments then the same sh1te will still be sold - look at the Megs mark 1/2/3 polisher


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Nick I have heard of the sales of goods act: 

: If repair and replacement are not possible or too costly, then the consumer can seek a partial refund, if they have had some benefit from the good, or a full refund if the fault/s have meant they have enjoyed no benefit.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> i've been in business for over 40 yrs - and i know what customers want/expect
> 
> i have a right to be aggrieved at what i consider to be a fundamental design flaw


Well take it up with the manufacturer.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> i've been in business for over 40 yrs - and i know what customers want/expect
> 
> i have a right to be aggrieved at what i consider to be a fundamental design flaw
> 
> as for the other poster who was charged £10 to replace defective goods?


Sale of goods act is only good if you want to go down the court route. 

BTW mine is fine and it gets a bit of abuse on the rear wheels of the bemmer. It tends to catch alot on the backplates. I've had it 6 months or so now.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Sale of goods act is only good if you want to go down the court route.
> 
> BTW mine is fine and it gets a bit of abuse on the rear wheels of the bemmer. It tends to catch alot on the backplates. I've had it 6 months or so now.


i've used the Sale of Goods Act without legal recourse on many occasions - and its been resolved in my favour

ok - if your happy with the brush - good for you

i'm not happy and i have pointed out a design flaw


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Well take it up with the manufacturer.


in the USA?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Wozza said:


> Nick I have heard of the sales of goods act:
> 
> : If repair and replacement are not possible or too costly, then the consumer can seek a partial refund, if they have had some benefit from the good, or a full refund if the fault/s have meant they have enjoyed no benefit.


do you think its reasonable that after 7 months you were charged £10 to replace a defective item?


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> so - your lucky?
> 
> whoop de fecking do - one hundred wheels - i never got to the second


You've been unlucky, I know that there are many happy users out there.

No need to be rude either or perhaps that's your way, not really a good attitude to get a replacement is it.

"It's nice to be polite and polite to be nice" Perhaps you could consider the statement a little.


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Worse case of trolling I have seen on this board for a while.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Robbieben said:


> You've been unlucky, I know that there are many happy users out there.
> 
> No need to be rude either or perhaps that's your way, not really a good attitude to get a replacement is it.
> 
> "It's nice to be polite and polite to be nice" Perhaps you could consider the statement a little.


i say as i find - if that offends i'm sorry!

as i said before after 40 very successful years in business i find that the truth is the way forward and can often hurt

if clients/customers found that in their opinion i gave bad service i took it on the chin and made damn sure the matter was corrected


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nick. 

Calm down please. 

Thank you. 

Johnny


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> i've used the Sale of Goods Act without legal recourse on many occasions - and its been resolved in my favour
> 
> ok - if your happy with the brush - good for you
> 
> i'm not happy and i have pointed out a design flaw


It's not maybe so much a design flaw but a quality control issue. However your not happy, we get that. I'd be interested to hear how you quoted the sale of goods act and suddenly got the issue resolved. I did the same with Lavor UK and they just ignored me. Genuinely interested m8.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Mr OCD said:


> Worse case of trolling I have seen on this board for a while.


and your point being............?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

spitfire said:


> It's not maybe so much a design flaw but a quality control issue. However your not happy, we get that. I'd be interested to hear how you quoted the sale of goods act and suddenly got the issue resolved. I did the same with Lavor UK and they just ignored me. Genuinely interested m8.


first step - Trading Standards are very helpful

a lot of companies try the 'ignore' route as a matter of course - remember the complaints about returns to B&Q?

if you stick to your guns they will at the end of the day meet you at least half way and often replace the item on the basis of 'customer relations'


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nick the fish said:


> so - your lucky?
> 
> whoop de fecking do - one hundred wheels - i never got to the second


Now i would adjust my attitude slighly if i was you

ps mine works brilliantly :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

What are you trying to achieve with this post then?

You said yours isn't up to scratch, others come in and say theres is fine there must be a quality issue with your one and you give them a mouthful.

Contact the manufatures and get it sorted.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

a quick update about the design fault

having spoken to somebody who knows about these things

the '***' on the brush appears to have been dipped into a liquid plastic solution

there bye lies the problem - cold metal in contact with 'hot' plastic - bonding problem

as i understand it the metal of the brush should be 'hot' and have some 'grooves' etc to enable good adhesion of the liquid plastic!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> first step - Trading Standards are very helpful
> 
> a lot of companies try the 'ignore' route as a matter of course - remember the complaints about returns to B&Q?
> 
> if you stick to your guns they will at the end of the day meet you at least half way and often replace the item on the basis of 'customer relations'


I'm glad that worked for you but i'm sorry to say it didn't for me. Lavor uk don't know the meaning of customer relations IMO. Therefor the only recourse I feel I had would have been to take the court route, hence my statement.
As for the brush yeh ok it shouldn't happen and your not the first it's happened to, but it happens very infrequently so it's probably more of a quality control issue as I said. Bummer that it happened on only your first use but unless you give the company a chance to rectify the situation then I don't think it's fair to label it as a cr4p product, don't you think??


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Never had a problem with mine. 

I don't hear you ranting about hte Megs brush, who's bristles go missing after 5 mins work. Have you tried a megs brush? Were you ranting about the bristles as well?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Spitfire 

you make valid and reasoned points and for that i thank you - not being sarcastic!

i have a very low tolerance on what i consider to be duff products - and i have pointed out a design fault

its no consolation to me when others come on the thread and say how good their brush is! - nor to complain about my 'attitude'

i have given praise to companies on here in the past and will continue to do so if they meet MY standards - as the customers thats my right

now if i upset the sensibilities of some with their favourite product/supplier - sorry!

i've now 'sorted' said brush with the plastic coating/heat treatment and its fine - maybe i should charge EZ a consultancy fee?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

nick the fish said:


> you make valid and reasoned points and for that i thank you - not being sarcastic!
> 
> i have a very low tolerance on what i consider to be duff products - and i have pointed out a design fault
> 
> ...


maybe contact them (EZ) to complain and give your feedback, they arent likely to be looking here at your complaint


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Nick, get your glue out

The tip feel off my Ez brush, Ok I caught it when rigourously cleaning . I simply super glued it on and have used it loads since with no problem.

I also hear Prozac helps for this issue as well


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> Spitfire
> 
> you make valid and reasoned points and for that i thank you - not being sarcastic!
> 
> ...


Post up a "how to do it" for when mine disappears eh.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive had the nipple fall off several other brushes ....a dollop of expoxy glue from the poundshop on the sharp bit should fix it


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Mattieuk said:


> Nick, get your glue out
> 
> The tip feel off my Ez brush, Ok I caught it when rigourously cleaning . I simply super glued it on and have used it loads since with no problem.
> 
> I also hear Prozac helps for this issue as well


you lost your tip?

Prozac - no thank you


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

nick the fish said:


> you lost your tip?
> 
> Prozac - no thank you


Tip was AWOL for a while but found cowering behind brake caliper:thumb:


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Post up a "how to do it" for when mine disappears eh.


how to do it

here goes, bearing in mind it will invalidate your warranty!

end of the 'shaft' - cut some grooves - Dremel with cutting disc works perfectly

now the powder is some 'plastic' stuff i have for coating carp fishing leads

gently heat the end of the shaft - i use a SMALL flame with a gas burner - the type you use for Creme Brule!! - sprinkle the powder over the 'shaft' and then apply GENTLE heat until its melted and all signs of the powder have gone - job sorted

if you try to pull off this '***' the brush will fail first!!


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

so if i can figure out/sort this problem maybe EZ can do it?

hence my annoyance when i can address a simple flaw/fault in the design

at the end of the day - YOU the customer/user benefits!


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

nick the fish said:


> so if i can figure out/sort this problem maybe EZ can do it?
> 
> hence my annoyance when i can address a simple flaw/fault in the design
> 
> at the end of the day - YOU the customer/user benefits!


But they may not be aware of it Nick! Get on to 'em mate, you might get a freebie out of it! :thumb:


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

To add a more balanced argument; if this is a genuine design fault why aren't more users reporting the same, ala G220 issues? Not had any problems with my EZ brush in 5+ months use.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mr OCD said:


> Worse case of trolling I have seen on this board for a while.


Couldnt agree more, there is more to life than a brush this last month has proved that for me!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

only problem I had with the ez was the amount of splatter hence the reason i sold it on


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

well i love my ez detail brush. if the *** fell off the end i certainly wouldnt call it 5hite.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

One i used broke in half!!!!!!


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> One i used broke in half!!!!!!


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wibble (Aug 11, 2006)

nick the fish said:


> how to do it
> 
> here goes, bearing in mind it will invalidate your warranty!
> 
> ...


Where can I get some of this stuff from, the *** on mine has gone awol and I've got electrical tape on it at the moment.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

exotic detail said:


> One i used broke in half!!!!!!


thats some going with a flexible shaft!:doublesho


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

wibble said:


> Where can I get some of this stuff from, the *** on mine has gone awol and I've got electrical tape on it at the moment.


http://www.castaway-tackle.co.uk/ProductDetails/mcs/productID/229


----------



## Mr. B (Jan 6, 2007)

Going slightly OT, I'm intrigued as to why carp anglers put this stuff on their lead?


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Mr. B said:


> Going slightly OT, I'm intrigued as to why carp anglers put this stuff on their lead?


You can get different colours and textures to help it blend in with a lake bed.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Nick, if it makes you feel any worst, my EZ wheel brush works wonderfully. In fact, best wheel brush I ever used


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

the only '***' seems to be the bloke moaning about a bloody brush,


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

^^^^^^

Well said that man, get out a bit more fella!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Does seem a bit OTT.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I think this thread has run its course and before it gets any more personal should be closed. 

Johnny


----------

